# Best source of IRON?



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

What is the best source of iron for the plants?

Which one is better between Chelated Iron 10% and Flourish Iron in term of plant growing efficiency?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi mr_convitbau,

That is a very interesting question, so I checked the Seachem Flourish Iron container and MSDS and found out it is a 1.0% ferrous gluconate solution. Seachem believes that the ferrous gluconate is easier for plants to absorb that chelated iron. Here is an interesting dissertation on "The Krib": http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilizer/gluconate.html#0 
BTW, I use HEDTA Chelated Iron 10% and dilute per Rex Grigg instructions. Hope this helps!


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

So what kind of chelated iron 10% is Rex Grigg selling? Is it EDTA?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi mr_convitbau,

I didn't buy my chelated iron from Rex, although I did get my other ferts from him. Because the trace mix CSM+B has iron in it, I didn't order the iron when I bought the macros and trace. 

After a few months I started to notice signs of nutrient deficiencies in some of my faster growing species. At the time Rex was having some issues that was effecting his ability to ship orders promptly, so I bought my 10% chelated iron at a local hydroponics shop. Short answer.....I don't know!


----------

